# Holothele incei communal tank(pics)



## syndicate (Sep 7, 2008)

so after seeing Tarcan and Billopelmas incei communal tanks i knew i had to try this for myself eventually.today i got 10 spiderlings(thanks Philth!)
at the local show and i just setup a tank for them.i think it came out pretty nice 
heres some pics













a closer look inside













i think its gonna work out good in here.theres alot of hiding spots for the spiderlings to construct there own areas.i will post an update after i release them in and they get all settled :]
-Chris


----------



## seanbond (Sep 7, 2008)

good luck dude!


----------



## Philth (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice Chris.  You might want to feed them once first before you release them into that jungle haha.  

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Sep 7, 2008)

Philth said:


> Nice Chris.  You might want to feed them once first before you release them into that jungle haha.
> 
> Later, Tom


hey Tom,
yeah i was thinking thats prob a good idea ;]
they all look rather freshly molted.are they 3rd or 4th instar now?
thanks again for these bro!i cant wait until they start webbing that whole tank up!
-Chris


----------



## Thompson08 (Sep 7, 2008)

awesome enclosure! those H. incei are some lucky spiders


----------



## Philth (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmmm, I thought they were still 2nd instar Chris.  I seperated them at 2nd instar , so if theres little shed skins in there they should be at 3rd instar now.

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Sep 7, 2008)

Philth said:


> Hmmm, I thought they were still 2nd instar Chris.  I seperated them at 2nd instar , so if theres little shed skins in there they should be at 3rd instar now.
> 
> Later, Tom


ah cool.yeah i wasnt sure how micro these guys are at that stage.thats even better that there 2nd then.i think most people set them up together at this size.
there fiesty little eaters tho!takin down dubia nymphs twice as big as them :]
thanks again Tom 
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Nov 13, 2008)

Heres a couple of the spiders living in here.There growing crazy fast!!


----------



## c'est ma (Nov 13, 2008)

Oooh--super update!  What beautiful little spiders!  (And great pics!)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 13, 2008)

incei are so cool looking, im gonna have to do something like this. nice job on the communal it looks nice. hope its going well.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you guys!If you like incei def try keeping them together.Its alot of fun watching them especially during feeding time ;]
I just cant wait until they start reproducing in here.I'm completely amazed at how fast some of them are growing so I think it will happen sooner than I think!
-Chris


----------



## Zoltan (Nov 13, 2008)

Chris, what are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## syndicate (Nov 13, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Chris, what are the dimensions of the tank?


Its a 2.5 gallon tank.I also have the lid taped over with clear masking tape to keep humidity up in there.
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a new photo of the enclosure


----------



## No One (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi there Syndicate, sorry to ask. i'm not to clued up with gallon's and all that. could you give the Dimentions lenght depth and height..
Then where all ten just placed straight into the enclosure and been in there ever since. have you been able to count them and see that they are all still there.. Do you plan on Putting them in a bigger enclosure as they get bigger and reproduce ? 
thanks..


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool looking set-up! Well done. A 2.5 gal tank dimensions are 
12L x 6W x 8H. http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/standard-aquariums.htm


----------



## syndicate (Dec 20, 2008)

Heres a crappy lil video of one of the residents having a snack.Sorry for bad quality.I really need some good editing software!!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3VSfkcgxGiU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3VSfkcgxGiU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Singbluemymind (Dec 20, 2008)

sweet vid dude. keep us updated on how the setup goes


----------



## syndicate (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks man!had to loops some of the video to make it a bit longer.Hoping it wont be to long before some males mature.what size do males mature in this species anyways?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 20, 2008)

Im totally digging the videos with the music! I end up replaying them after i watch them just to hear the songs! Very cool setup and video man, i hope it goes good and will definately be keeping an eye on this thread to see how things go! Thanks for sharing 

-Nate


----------



## Pestilence (Dec 22, 2008)

I Tried to do this set up... while doing this one of them Escaped!  now I still dont know where she is... shes an adult by the way...


----------



## c'est ma (Dec 22, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Heres a crappy lil video of one of the residents having a snack.Sorry for bad quality.I really need some good editing software!


That's a great vid!  Nice job!


----------



## desertdweller (Dec 24, 2008)

I love to hear about communal tanks.  Keep us updates on it.  I have H incei from the same sac so unfortunately can't do communal with them.  I'm assuming yours are not sac mates so they can breed.  Good Luck!!

My MF OBT is "with sac" and I'll go communal with them until breeding age.  Then will try a communal with new genes added.


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Dec 24, 2008)

You dare cut off one of the greatest Faith No More songs ever!? Blasphemer! Great vid tho.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 24, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> I have H incei from the same sac so unfortunately can't do communal with them.  I'm assuming yours are not sac mates so they can breed.  Good Luck!!


They are all from the same sack.This is how most people do communal setups.Theres nothing wrong with siblings breeding in arachnids ;]


GrammatonCleric said:


> You dare cut off one of the greatest Faith No More songs ever!? Blasphemer! Great vid tho.


I ran out of video!:[
It is one of there greatest songs tho!!
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Mar 15, 2009)

Lil update here.Found the first mature male out of the group today!
Hopefully wont be long before there's some new life in this tank


----------



## codykrr (Mar 15, 2009)

hey nice man!....if you by any chance get a sac before to long id definatly be interested in geting about 10 of them myself...keep us updated


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Mar 15, 2009)

Zombie Eaters hahah good song!  Thanks for the update :clap:


----------



## Sterlingspider (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh man, that totally bumped H incei up the wish-list a couple of notches.

I'd love to see a few more pics if you'd be willing.


----------



## thedude (Mar 15, 2009)

Sterlingspider said:


> Oh man, that totally bumped H incei up the wish-list a couple of notches.
> 
> I'd love to see a few more pics if you'd be willing.


ditto on that! lol.


does anyone have a link to pics of the other H. incei communal tanks?


----------



## syndicate (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.I'll try and update this more!


thedude said:


> does anyone have a link to pics of the other H. incei communal tanks?


Pics by Billopelma(hope he doesnt mind me posting them here!)











also Martin (Tarcan) has a huge setup to that has been going for a few generations now.If you do a search you should find some pics and info.

-Chris


----------



## thedude (Mar 15, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Thanks everyone.I'll try and update this more!
> 
> 
> Pics by Billopelma(hope he doesnt mind me posting them here!)
> ...


thanks for posting these pics!

i really need to get some of this species


----------



## syndicate (Mar 15, 2009)

Philth may still have some.shoot him a PM


----------

